# potato skin



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

If you're doing fries or mashed potatoes, etc. with the skin, do you worry about blotches and other not-so-uniform-looking parts?


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 3, 2011)

tk59 said:


> If you're doing fries or mashed potatoes, etc. with the skin, do you worry about blotches and other not-so-uniform-looking parts?


I cut out any rotten spots, voids or breaks before I make fries or mash. You'll usually find them when you cut the fries, or make mash, as you will be able to see the insides when you cut them. However baby potatoes or fingerlings are more difficult to spot as you will be simmering them whole.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 3, 2011)

I cut out eyes and/or eyelets, because they are inedibly woody. Other than that, I just stay far, far away from green potatoes. Solanine poisoning is a real thing.

Funny looking potatoes, nah. I'll eat em up!


----------



## obtuse (Dec 3, 2011)

I cut out the bad parts. I try to stay away from green potatoes... though I have eaten my fair share of them with no Ill effect.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2011)

MMMmmmm


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm with Julia Child on this. Skins have no place in mashed potatoes or fries. Or potato salad. On the other hand, potato skins with sour cream and bacon are among my favorite things. 

Stefan


----------



## MadMel (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm ok with skins on frites and salads but a big no no in mash..


----------



## tk59 (Dec 6, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> ...Skins have no place in...fries...


What a shame... Clearly, neither you nor Julia have had it done right.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 6, 2011)

No places in fries? Did Julia really say that?


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well skins may have no place in Julia's "French" fries, but that's why I eat "FREEDOM" fries.

All bad jokes aside, I keep/ remove the skins based on the type/condition of the skins, the dish, and the dish's context in the meal.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> No places in fries? Did Julia really say that?



To be fair, she said that about mashed, not sure what her take on french fries was. And reg. potato salad, I always get annoyed when somebody tries to sell me a potato salad with chunks of unpeeled red potatoes as 'German potato salad'. I am German, and I have never seen a salad there with unpeeled potatoes, never in chunks (thin slices cut while the potato is still hot so it can soak up the dressing), and we rarely use red potatoes. Just a pet peeve, I guess.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 6, 2011)

So where is the recipe?


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> So where is the recipe?



Of course, there are as many variations as there are housewifes and cooks, plus some regional differences. The two basic ones I know:


Old-fashioned warm potato salad

Boil small potatoes, max. egg-sized, in salt water
peel and slice in 1/8" slices while still hot

fine dice/brunoise some bacon and render with a bit of veg oil
add fine diced shallots or onions and sautee until soft
add vinegar (most common white wine vinegar), pepper
dust with a bit of flour
add stock (more common for home cooks from bouillon cubes)
let cook until slightly thickened
check for seasoning (potatoes will absorb a lot)
mix gently with potato slices
let it sit for a moment to let the potatoes absorb the dressing
serve while still luke warm 

can also be served cold but slightly warmed is more common and much better
add enough liquid that the potatoes can absorb and the salad is still moist


Classic potato salad (the way my Mom makes it - very simple but the first thing on my wish list whenever visit home)

Boil small potatoes, max. egg-sized, in salt water
peel and slice in 1/8" slices while still hot
heat stock or bouillon, enough for the potatoes to absorb it, and season with salt & pepper
pour over the potatoes and mix gently
make a simple fresh mayonnaise, thin it with a little bit of stock to dressing consistency
add small diced and blanched shallots or onions to the potatoes
add mayonnaise and gently mix
let it sit for a few hours
serve cold

Depending on where you are in Germany, people may also add cucumber, egg or a bologna-like sausage to it, I like the plain version. 

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Dec 6, 2011)

I quit peeling potatoes for almost everything a few years ago, however I the last batch of mashed I made i ran through the ricer.
I like the earthy taste of the skins.
Del


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 6, 2011)

I prefer to cut my uncooked potatoes into a block and then just zip the peel off the corners with a very sharp knife. I find it much faster and with just a little bit more waste which I think is offset by the speed.

-AJ


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Stefan! The one your mom made was what I was interested in!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks Stefan! The one your mom made was what I was interested in!



I just looked again, and of course you should also check for seasoning before serving, and my Mom also adds a little bit of vinegar which I forgot in the list.

Stefan


----------

